# Videogames meme thread



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

This will get things started here :crazy:


----------



## bridmaga (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

This post is dedicated to the greatest 'noob' in the history of video games

Boob Saibot


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)




----------



## bridmaga (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

DOA


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

The Sims is just asking for memes, so here's some I found...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Anyone played Sid Meier's Civilization V?


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Cities: Skylines


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Can't do this without Minecraft...


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


>


Well, I have done that in RL too ... :| it helps, sometimes IMO


----------



## bridmaga (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

This thread should be moved to the Video Games subforum, @snowbell. For a moment I'd lost where this thread even was, lol!

The Long Dark memes...


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


> This thread should be moved to the Video Games subforum, @snowbell. For a moment I'd lost where this thread even was, lol!
> 
> The Long Dark memes...


Hey I don't want my thread moved ... It is in the appropriate place i.e. the art museum. :angry:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

subzhero said:


> Hey I don't want my thread moved ... It is in the appropriate place i.e. the art museum. :angry:


Ok, but I couldn't find it because it wasn't in the obvious sub-forum that set up for video games.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------

